# The Official "Deconstruct This Photo" Thread!!



## Shelly1204 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, who wants to play?

We'll start with some Chase Jarvis?





What's your best rundown on gear, modifiers, and PP?


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, 35 people took a look, and no one wants to give it a shot?
:raisedbrow:


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, I'll play...

1/250 @ f/11
bare strobe camera right 90 degrees from subject at +1EV triggered by PW+II
bare strobe high camera left 45 degrees from subject +2/3EV triggered by PW+II
white background lit to +2EV 3-5ft from subject
negative fill card camera left 90 degrees from subject
white fill card under subject's chin

in PP
high pass filter
cooled WB
green tint on adjustment layer

...do you actually know the right answer?


----------



## Overread (Mar 9, 2010)

Wait I'm sure that image has changed since I last glanced at the thread - and Aggressor raises the important point that I suspect is why the thread is not working. These are not your shots (which also happens to breach one of TPF's site rules) and so unless you happen to have a web link with the full break down on the shot there is no answer to the question. Thus with no answer anyones guess could be right or wrong and the thread would fall apart.
It's a really good idea, but get some of your own work or another TPF user to give some so that we can have at least one person who does know the proper answer.


----------



## Robert Chaparro (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, i am ready to play .


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 9, 2010)

Overread said:


> Wait I'm sure that image has changed since I last glanced at the thread - and Aggressor raises the important point that I suspect is why the thread is not working. These are not your shots (which also happens to breach one of TPF's site rules) and so unless you happen to have a web link with the full break down on the shot there is no answer to the question. Thus with no answer anyones guess could be right or wrong and the thread would fall apart.
> It's a really good idea, but get some of your own work or another TPF user to give some so that we can have at least one person who does know the proper answer.



Yeah, this was discussed in previous posts, to the conclusion that as long as credit is given, and we held an educational discussion, that a "deconstruct this photo" type thread would fly, as it does on so many other forums.  Or at the very least, we would all try to learn something before it is removed.

As to your other comments, I think it's important to remember that sometimes there's more than one way to get the look of a shot. What's wrong with seeing what other people would do to get this look? I, for one, am optimistic that I might learn something from someone's suggestion. Try to think beyond a "proper answer", as you say, as I don't think one is needed.

...and yes, I do know the answer.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 14, 2010)

So...  the answer is?


----------



## Garball (Mar 19, 2010)

This represents a fun technique that is often overlooked.

The secret is to expose for the purposefully underexposed shadow areas of the face and let the background blow out. It is done all the time yet rarely on purpose. It can also be achieved outside the studio by simply positioning your subject strategically in contrast to the background.

No mystery here - just design.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 19, 2010)

Rather then be another view with no comment, I thought I would post that this does not look fun enough to play


----------



## Renol (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know enough to play


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 20, 2010)

same answer, doesnt know enough to play


----------

